# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Karl  Gega projektuesi i hekurudhes se pare në bote

## Kallmeti

Karl  Gega, figure e shquar shqiptare e teknikes hekurudhore ne shek. XIX, ndertuesi gjenial i hekurudhes se Semmeringut.

Karl Gega lindi ne Venedik me 10 janar 1802 (dikush e shkruan 1800 ku prinderit i kishun lindur në Kallmet të Lezhes) dhe vdiq ne Vjene, me 14 mars 1860, duke pase vrare veten prej deshperimi.Te paret e Karlit kishin merguar ne Venedik se bashku me shume bashkatdhetare te ikur nga Shqiperia Veriore, pas pushtimit  osman.
Si individ, Karl Gega u zhvillua para kohe. Mbasi kreu nje kolegj per filizofi e matematike me perfundime shume te mira, ne moshen 15 vjecare u regjistrua ne Universitetin e Padoves. Vetem mbas nje viti u diplomua ne degen e inxhinierise. Me 1819, kur sapo kishte mbushur 17 vjetet, merr titullin Doktor ne matematike.
Zgjidhja e problemit te hekurudhes se Semmeringut nga Karl Gega u kundershtua nga shume specialiste, mbasi asohohe diskutohej shume rreth veshtiresive qe lokomotiva te  ngjitej ne ate lartesi me aderence te thjeshte, por eksperienca provoi se ishte nje gje e mundshme, sic e kishte parashikuar ai, qe lokomotiva me tren te  pershkonte nje pjerresi 25 dhe rreze 180 metra. Enkas per hekurudhen malore te Semmeringut u shpall nje konkurs midis konstruktoreve te lokomotivave per te ndertuar nje lokomotive me te fuqishme, sepse zgjidhja e problemit kushtezohej  edhe prej forces terheqese te lokomotives. Ne vitin 1860 perfundoi kjo linje qe eshte shembulli pare i hekurudhave malore.
Iu kushtua ushtrimit praktik te inxhinierise ne sherbim te hekurudhave te Mbreterise Lombardo-Venete (krahine e  Perandorise Austriake), duke u marre edhe me trasimin e rrugeve, kanaleve dhe  ndertimin e godinave te medha. Ai punoi ne hapjen e rruges se madhe malore ne provincen e Belunos. Gjate periudhes 1824-30 ne provincen e Trevisos, ne nje pjese rruge drejtoi punimet edhe nga ana hidraulike. Nga 1830-33 ishte inxhinier ne Rovigo dhe pastaj deri ne vitit 1836, u caktua ne departamentin e ujerave prane drejtorise se bujqesise ne Venedik. Ne vitin 1840 u gradua dhe u be zevendes ne Drejtorine e ndertimeve per mbare Tirolin. Aty projektoi rrugen malore qe kalon neper Val Sugana, pastaj ate qe kalon neper Oberinnthal, tek Qafa e Finstermunsenit dhe beri projektin e ures se  varur mbi Etsh prane Mores. Ne vitin 1848, si inspektor i Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Ndertimeve, drejton ndertimin e hekurudhave te Jugut deri ne Laihah. Ne kete kohe beri nje udhetim te gjate studimi ne Gjermani, Belgjike, France e Angli dhe, me t'u kthyer, hyri perseri ne sherbimin e hekurudhave shteterore dhe u mor me trasimin e linjes hekurudhore te Semmeringut, tunel i gjate 1430 metra. Asokohe diskutohej lidhur me mundesine e trasimit te nje hekurudhe me aderence te thjeshte. Kesaj zgjidhjeje ai iu kushtua mbas nje udhetimi te ri ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe ne Angli. Me 1849 u be drejtor i Seksionit te Ndertimit te Hekurudhave dhe me 1850 drejtor i drejtorise se pergjithshme per ndertimin e hekurudhave shteterore ne Vjene.Per te pasur nje ide rreth kesaj pune vigane, po japim disa shifra: gjate linjes se kesaj hekurudhe u ndertuan 16 ujesjellesa, me gjatesi te pergjithshme prej 1502 metra, dhe 15 tunele, me gjatesi te pergjithshme prej 4520 metra. Pervec ketyre u ndertuan disa qindra ura te vogla dhe nje mori muresh mbrojtese per sigurimin e trenave nga shembjet e dheut. Per te gjitha  keto u hodhen ne ere 1500000 m3 shkembinj, u zhvendosen 3500000m3 dhe, u stivuan 65000000 tulla dhe u ngriten 80000 blloqe guri. Duhet pasur parasysh se asokohe, per shpimin e formacioneve shkembore, s'kishte mjete te tjera vec turjelave me  dore. Edhe ne ndertimin e ujesjellesave dilnin shume veshtiresi, meqe ne ate kohe nuk njiheshin vincat e medhenj; ndertimi i atyre shtyllave madheshtore qe arrinin deri 45 metra lartesi dhe nje gjeresi deri 20 metra, behej nepermjet skelave te luhatshme. Por veshtiresite e shumta i nxori sidomos shpimi i tunelit  kryesor, qe eshte si te thuash pika kulminante e kesaj hekurudhe malore, tuneli i Semmeringut, ne lartesi 818 metra mbi nivelin e detit.
Ky tunel, per arsye  te gjatesise se tij, nuk u shpua vetem horizontalisht e nga te dy anet, por edhe  vertikalisht ne gjashte vende, per te hapur galeri porsi puse, nga te cilat  nxirrej dheu e guret.
Mjerisht, te dhenat e jetes dhe te veprimtarise se Karl Geges na kane arritur mjaft te gjymtuara, aq sa nuk e kenaqin kurreshtjen e ligjshme per ta njohur teresisht. Vitet e fundit te Karl Geges qene te mbushura plot me brenga e hidherime. Pak kohe perpara se te perfundonte ndertimin e hekurudhes se Semmeringut, qeveria austriake e dergoi ate ne Sibenburg qe te ndertonte nje rrjet hekurudhor te ri. Ne te vertete, kjo ishte nje manover e bere me paramendim per ta larguar se andejmi, pikerisht ne nje kohe kur po perfundonte vepra e tij kryesore. Ai u merzit e u shqetesua shume per kete lufte qe po i behej prapa kraheve. Mjaftonte nje lajthitje banale e teknikeve, qe dy anet e tunelit te mos takoheshin ne  piken e deshiruar, por t'i shmangeshin njera tjetres, ne drejtime te  kunderta.Gjithcka mund te ndodhte ne mungese te tij. Ndodhej ne Vjene kur dikush i tha se dy anet e kunderta te tunelit te Semmeringut paskeshin devijuar gjate shpimit pa u takuar. Ky lajm e tronditi tej mase Karl Gegen. Me deshtimin e kesaj vepre, ne te cilen ai kishte derdhur te gjithe pervojen e njohurite, sikur  po i gremisej sedra dhe krenaria e tij. Ndoshta vdekja iu duk me e lehte se sa poshterimi, perqeshja dhe perbuzja e kundershtareve, prandaj perfundoi ne vetevrasje, ne nje banese te Vjenes, ne rrugen Kulla e kuqe, nr. 6.
Nderkohe tuneli i Semmeringut kishte perfunduar me sukses, por Karl Gega nuk arriti te gezonte perurimin e vepres se tij madhore.
Karl Gega u vendos ne panteonin e njerezve te medhenj. Shtate vjet me vone, d.m.th. ne 1867 eshtrat e tij u  vendosen perfundimisht ne nje varr permendore. Edhe ne stacionin e Semmeringut,  pas dy vjetesh, iu ngrit nje permendore ne kujtim te ketij nismetari te hekurudhave malore. Vite me vone u emetuan pulla poste dhe kartmonedha me fytyren e Karl Geges. Nderkohe filluan shtremberime tendencioze lidhur me kombesine, gjoja italiane apo gjermane te ketij personaliteti. Por ne vete qarqet e kultures austriake nuk munguan autore objektive, qe e kane vene ne dukje origjinen e tij shqiptare, sic eshte p.sh. rasti i Friedrich Wallisch, i cili, ne librin me titull  "Neuland Albanien", botuar ne Stuttgart 1931, thote ne  faqen 113: Karl Gega, ndertuesi gjenial i hekurudhes se Semmeringut, ka qene me prejardhje shqiptare, sic deshmon vete mbiemri i tij "Gega", qe do thote nga Shqiperia Veriore.
Karl Gega ka lene shkrime per tekniken hekurudhore si  "Pamje e pergjithshme e perparimeve ne hekurudha, 1840-1850" (botim 3, Vjene  1853), "Mbi ndertimin e urave ne Ameriken Veriore dhe kalkulimi i aftesive bartese te urave Howe" (botim 2, ebd 1855). Gjithashtu ai shpiku nje zhalon te  permiresuar si edhe nje oktante me nonius per trasimin e kurbave. I  tij eshte koncepti i gjatesise virtuale te nje hekurudhe. 

me poshte po iu dergoj harten e Shqiperise dhe fshatin nga e ka prejardhjen Karl  Gega dhe Frang Bardhi...

pershendetje nga Kallmeti JAX. Florida gusht 2002

----------


## peshkatari

Te falimderit Kallmeti qe ke shkruar per nje figure kaq te madhe si ajo e Karl Geges, do te thoja se po te kete te tjere qe njohin dhe Shqipetare te tjere qe kane ngritur lart emrin e Shqipetarit ti bien ne forum qe ti lexojme dhe te krenohemi te gjithe.

----------


## Albo

*Karl Gega ose Karl Ritter von Gehga!*

Pajtim Dalani

_Shqipëria gjithmonë ka nxjerrë njerëz të mëdhenj, të cilët janë të njohur në botën e qytetëruar._

Por, një pjesë janë të panjohur që janë shqiptarë, ose me origjinë shqiptare

Një nga këta që mahniti Europën dhe botën e qytetëruar, është dhe Karl Gega ose (Karl Ritter von Gehga). Për mendimin tim, të cilin e kam studiuar me kujdes, po ta shikojmë, mbiemrit Gega i është futur një "H" në mes, e kjo duket sikur e deformon mbiemrin, por kjo bën që mbiemri të jetë sa më shqiptare, për arsye se pa gërmën "H", do të lexohej Xhega në gjuhën italiane.

Karl Gega, ky inxhinier i talentuar, i kaloi kufijtë e fantazisë së njerëzimit. Ai, konstruktoi dhe arriti të ndërtojë rrugë, ura, diga, pjesë të hekurudhave që për ato kohë ishin të pamundura për ndërtim, mbasi zbatoheshin në terrene shumë të thyera malore. Jo vetëm kaq, por për kohën, mjetet e punës, ishin shumë të prapambetura. Mendja e tij, solli gjëra të reja, e kjo e habiti botën e asaj kohe deri në Amerikën e zhvilluar. Por, madhështia e tij arriti kulmin, me ndërtimin e hekurudhës alpine malore në Semeringun e famshëm të Austrisë, e cila ka 150 vjet që përdoret me disa rregullime të vogla.

Karl Gega erdhi në jetë me 10 janar 1802 më Venedik. Babai i tij, Antonio dhe nëna Marija, ishin të lumtur atë dite e nuk e dinin që ky fëmijë, do të bëhej i famshëm e do t'i sillte qytetërimit europian atë që u quajt nga bashkëkohësit e "pamundur". Talenti i tij, u shfaq që në moshën 10 vjeçare, ku nëna e tij Marija e njerëzit që e rrethonin, thonin që ky do të bëhet i madh, mbasi që në shkollën fillore, ishte nga nxënësit më të mirë në Venedik. Shumë pjesë të Italisë Veriore, tani i përkisnin perandorisë së Habsburgve të Autrisë. Këta, interesoheshin për shtetin e tyre e këtë e shfaqnin, duke nxitur zhvillimin e ekonomisë, kulturës, e shkencave të tjera. Për këtë kishin hapur shumë shkolla e universitete. Këto shkolla pati mundësi edhe Karl Gega me gjak shqiptari t'i vazhdonte, e këtij i pëlqente më shumë matematika, por edhe lëndët e tjera nuk i linte pas dore. Më vonë, ai shkoi në kolegjin San Ana, ku këtu filloi mësimet për konstruksione e ndërtime inxhinierike në infrastrukturë. Këtu, mendja e tij, tani që po rritej e po mbaronte shkollën inxhinierike (në Austri shkolla ka strukturë tjerë), po mendonte shumë, e ai ëndërronte si të lidhte Europën me Lindjen, mbasi shumë rrugë ishin të pakalueshme e në terrene malore. Më 25 prill 1818, mbaroi shkollën si inxhinier i liçencuar, me notat më të mira. Por, për të arritur endrrat e tij, mendoi që të profesionalizohej më shumë e për këtë, ai  mendoi të vazhdonte shkollë në shkallët më të larta. Për këtë, ai shkoi në Padova në universitetin e saj, ku studioi  matematik dhe mbas mbarimit të saj, mori titullin doktor. Mbas mbarimit të shkollës, caktohet në Venedik në zyrën inxhinierike të ndërtimit. Ky ishte momenti final, atë që kishte ëndërruar, u bë realitet, tani duhej vetëm punë për t'i realizuar. 

Në Venecia, kishte shumë projekte të reja e shumë të tjera duhej konstruktuar. Këtu, me mencurinë e tij, i bëri të realizoheshin e të sillte gjëra të reja në zbatimin e tyre. Karli ndërtoi rrugë të reja, ura e diga që përmbysnin lagunën e Venedikut, e që deri sot ato janë në punë.

Punoi në sistemin e lumit "Po", e bëri atë të parrezikshëm për kohën etj. Punoi në Ferrara, San Gjirolamo, ku ishte inxhinieri i parë e ku realizoi shumë projekte e u bë i njohur në perandorinë e Austrisë. 

Me 1938, u thërrit në Vjenë, tani me merita e ju besuan disa projekte në ndërtimin e pjesëve të hekurudhave në Austri, të cilat i realizoi në kohë e me sukses. Perandoria, duke parë talentin e dhuntitë e tija si inxhinier i përsosur, i besoi Karlit shumë projekte të tjera, e duke e bërë drejtor në komunikacion. Karl Gega, punoi në shumë krahina të Austrisë, ku fitoi shumë përvojë pune, e u bë më i njohur me talentin e tij.

Tani, ai kërkonte më shumë vetes së tij e kërkonte të zbatonte  ëndrrën e vjetër për të lidhur Lindjen, pra hekurudhat që vinin nga Lindja e që takoheshin në Vjenë. Por, kjo hekurudhë,  ndërpritej në Alpet që janë në lartësinë 1000 metra në Semeringun e famshëm për turizëm e natyrën e saj të mrekullueshme. Këtu e 100 vjet përpara,  kanë ngritur hotele ku turista nga Europa e Austria e kanë frekuentuar në dimër e verë. Një nga hotelet lluksoze të atyre kohëve, por edhe sot është ai i famshmi hoteli alpin "PANHANS". Sot, infrastruktura  e pengesat e dhimbshme të asaj kohe, janë të pallogaritshme në cdo kohë, në dimër rruga është e kalueshme e nuk diskutohet  që u bllokua nga dëbora. Bllokimi i saj ka kuptim më të gjerë, do të thotë bllokimi i ekonomisë e humbje parash. Pra, treni që vinte nga qyteti i Gracit, ndalonte e nuk zbriste më poshtë, mbasi këtu hekurudha ndërpritej. Malet e kishin bërë të pakalueshme. Kurse nga Vjena vinte treni tjetër e ndalonte tek këmbët e Semeringut në qytetin e Gloknicës, e nuk ngjitej më. Këtu, pasagjerët zbrisnin e duhej të ngjiteshin në këmbë ose me karroca për të arritur në majën e Semeringut, e ku treni tjetër priste që kishte ardhur nga Graci. Çfarë katastrofe, ngjitja në këmbë ishte shumë e mundimshme e me pasoja e humbje kohe e ngatërresa të tjera. Si shembull,  marrim sikur tek këmbët e Dajtit në Kinostudio, të vinte treni tjetër të priste në pllajën e Dajtit, që është në lartësinë 1000 metro, por në Semering duhet të paktën 30 km në vijë ajrore që të arrish aty sipër. Pra, mendoni se ç'bëhej aty kur njerëzit me kalamaj e me valixhe e gjëra të tjera në krahë,  ndonjë i sëmurë i ngjiteshin majave të thepisura të Semeringut, e mendoni në dimër ku cdo gjë mbulohet nga bora e akulli e temperaturat arrijnë në minus 25-30 gradë. Deri atëhere, asnjeri nuk e kishte marrë përsipër të thyente këto male të pakalueshme, edhe pse perandoria kishte kërkuar që dikush të merrej me këtë problem, por asnjë inxhinier i talentuar që mund të kishte në atë kohë e quante të parealizueshëm e të pabesueshme që të realizohej. 

Kur Karl Gega hodhi idenë e tij, se do ta merrte përsipër  këtë gjë për t'i dhënë rrugëzgjidhje që ishte e pabesueshme për njerëzimin, edhe pse tani ai ishte i njohur në Austri, shumë qeshën me këtë mendim të tij. Por, ai nuk  u përkul, atë që tha do ta bënte e shumë nuk e dinin se në dejet e tij kishte gjak shqiptari, që të pamundurën e bëjnë realitet. Një ditë vjeshte, afërsisht me 1841, Karl Gega i shoqëruar nga një personalitet i perandorisë austriake zoti Kubek, ju ngjitën  malit në këmbë deri sipër në Semering, për ta parë e studiuar  terrenin si fillim e që Karli të krijonte një ide si do ta fillonin. Karli u mahnit me mrekullinë e natyrës në këto ditë vjeshte, kur pemët dhe gjethet e tyre kanë ngjyra të ndryshme e ja shtojnë bukurinë këtyre maleve, e sidomos në ditë qetësie. E gjeniu shqiptar, i rritur afër detit në Venecia, i vinte keq ta prishte qetësinë e këtyre maleve e ta shqetësonte natyrën. Por, ai mendonte në qetësi e po studionte terrenin e shoqëruesi i tij, e shikonte, e mendonte se do të realizohej  kjo e pabesueshme ndërmarrje! Në një moment, Gega ndryshoi pamje tani, më serioz e me zë që ta dëgjonte zoti Kubek tha: 

- Këto male duhen care, trenat që vijnë nga lindja e mbrrijnë në Vjen e ndalojnë këtu tek këmbët e Semeringut, duhet të arrijnë pa ndërprerje e të kalojë nëpër male e të kapin detin në Venecia! Por, kjo nuk ishte e lehtë, duhej shumë punë për të bërë këtë projekt gjigand e zbatuar në realitet. Ai, krenar e me besim tek vetja e tij, e pranoi se do ta bënte realitet.

Kajzeri Franc Ferdinand-Habsburgu e miratoi idenë e tij e i krijuan kushtet për fillimin e punës. Fillimisht, në vitet 1842, e dërguan në Amerikë për të marrë eksperiencë në ndërtimin e hekurudhave, por që nuk kishin kaq thyeshmëri në terrenet e Amerikës, por ai përfitoi nga qëndrimi aty. Amerikanët, duke parë se kishin të bënin me një inxhinier të vërtetë i afruan ofertën për të qëndruar aty. Por, Gega nuk e pranoi ofertën, duke thënë: 

- Unë e di këtu në Amerikë pagesa është më e mirë e ju falenderoj nga zemra për ofertën, por atdheu, Austria ka nevojë për mua dhe më pret. Amerikanët e kuptuan shqetësimin e tij dhe i dhanë të drejtë, duke i thënë: 

- Zoti Gega keni të drejtë, atdheu në radhë të parë.

Mbas kthimit nga Amerika, i hyri punës për bërjen e projektit që do t'i donte shumë kohë, por mbas mbarimit projekt nuk po realizohej për t'u zbatuar për arsye, sepse në Austri kishte  pllakosur kriza ekonomike e për momentin ishte e pamundur, e shumë njerëz ishin të papunë. Të ndodhur në këto kushte,  Kajzeri dha lejen e fillimit të punimeve në hapjen e rrugës hekurudhore të Semeringut. Punimet filluan në gusht 1848 për zbatimin e projektit gjigand të Karl Gegës, e cila do të zbatohej po vetë nga Gega. Këtu, u hapën 20.000 vende pune, erdhën edhe punëtorë nga shtete të ndryshme të perandorisë. Shumë erdhën me familjet e tyre e me fëmijë, edhe gratë morën pjesë në punë të ndryshme. Kushtet e punës, kuptohet ishin shumë të vështira në një terren malor shumë të thyer. Vera është shumë e shkurtër e ajri shumë i freskët. Dimri shumë i gjatë e i ftohtë, deri minus 30 grad, e me shumë sidomos në ato kohë. Punohej natë e ditë, edhe në dimër pa pushim, mjetet e punës nga më të thjeshtat me skela të larta, karroca e lopata. Por, cilësia e punimeve me kualitet të lartë e në gjendje për t'i rezistuar kohës akoma edhe sot. Vetë Karl Gega, ishte në frontin e punës atë që projektoi vetë po e zbatonte, e përditë projektin e pasuronte me gjëra të reja, nuk kishte asnjë minutë kohë të lirë. Çdo gjë duhej kontrolluar si zbatohej. Por, edhe masat e sigurisë për njerëzit me hallet dhe problemet që kishin ata, nuk ishte kaq e lehtë. Projekti ishte i madhësive të mëdha për kohën e saj, kur asnjëri nuk kishte guxuar për ta menduar e t'i hynte  kësaj pune. Puna gjigande e tij, kishte marrë dhenë e shumë njerëz e personalitete vinin për të parë të "pabesueshëm". Vet  Otto von Bismark erdhi për vizitë dhe u mahnit me këtë punë gjigande.

Hekurudha është e gjatë 41 km, lartësia nga pika zero arrin 1000 m. Janë ndërtuar 15 tunele, më i gjati 1483 m dhe më i gjati për atë kohë. Janë ndërtuar 17 ura, një nga këto me dy palë harqe që është dhe më i madhi e më i larti (i ngjashëm me urën e ndërtuar në Shqipëri në Gomsiqe afër Pukës). Shkalla e ngjitjes 1:40 pjerrësia. Vetkuptohet që shumë njerëz u sëmurën për kushtet e atyre viteve, në një tunel vdiqën 14 punëtorë e si do të shikojmë më vonë, edhe Karli u sëmur vet. Puna vazhdoi për 6 vjet dhe, mbas mbarimit të kësaj, filluan provat e  para me lokomotivat që u ndërtuan gjatë kësaj kohe për terren malor. Prova e parë doli me sukses, ku Karl Gega ishte i pari që qëndronte në ballë të lokomotivës. Më vonë, u provuan dy lokomotiva të prodhuar në Austri me emrin "Vjena e Re", e pastaj provat me vagona. Kjo është pika kulminante, më në fund u vërtetua se malet u mposhtën ajo që ishte e pabesueshme u bë një realitet. Karl Gega fitoi mbi të pamundurën nuk ka fjalë që të vërtetoj këtë, mbasi edhe sot në ditët tona, njerëzimi habitet me këtë vepër madhështore e kur e përshkon vetë këtë pjesë të hekurudhës malore, e kupton se çfarë është bërë. Eshtë me gjithë mend madhështore dhe bie në mendime, se si arriti ky njeri me mjetet më primitive të kohës, të bashkojë popuj me popuj, njerëz me njerëz, vende me vende. Dhe është e vetmja rrugë hekurudhore që lidh Lindjen me Veriun e Italisë deri në Spanjë. Fatkeqësisht, asnjë i huaj  nuk e di që doktor inxhinier Karl Gega, njeriu me gjak shqiptari i bashkoi. 

Në prill 1854, u bë prova nga djali i Kajzerit të Austrisë. Kurse në korrik 1854, u dha leja e qarkullimit të trenave për pasagjerët. Por, doktor Gega nga gjithë ajo punë me përmasa gjigande botërore, duke qëndruar ditë e natë afër punës, pra në front në borë e të ftohtë në temperatura të ulta, duke lëvizur në qafa malesh e të përpjeta e në kushte të vështira  jetese në barakën e tij, që e kishte edhe zyrë projektimi e fjetje, u sëmur. Ashtu, ai vazhdoi punën deri në përfundimin e saj. Mbas  kësaj, u mor me projekte të tjera, por tani plotësisht i sëmurë ku ngrihej, punonte, e prapë sëmurej me shpresë për t'i zbatuar ato. Doktorët e shtetit austriak  dhanë gjithçka për të, me shpresa për t'u shëruar. Por, sëmundja avancoi e më në fund, një krizë e gjatë e mbërtheu dhe nuk po e lëshonte, kështu më 14 mars 1860 doktor Karl Gega dha shpirt në moshën 58 vjeçare.

Karl Gega, sot është për botën e qytetëruar nga njerëzit më të mëdhenj të kohëve. Turista të shumtë, edhe nga Japonia e vende të tjera, vijnë e shikojnë këtë madhështi e të vjen keq që për shqiptar nuk njihet, ndoshta nga pak njerëz. Shteti austriak i asaj kohe, duke nderuar veprën e Karl Gegës, madhështinë e tij  të mendjes, e forcën e karakterin, për të mposhtur malet e pathyeshëm i dhanë titullin "Ritter von", të cilit ju shtua në mes të emrit e mbiemrit si "Karl Ritter von Ghega". Dhe në përmendoren e tij të ngritur në stacionin e trenit në Semering, me 1869 me këtë titull gjëndet. "Ritter von" janë tituj të familjeve të mëdha feudale, që kanë kontribuar në ekzistencën e popujve gjermanë e që këto tituj janë të trashëgueshëm nga këto familje për gjithë jetën. Sot, këto tituj, nuk jepen më sado i pasur të jesh e vepra të mëdha të bësh. Për krahasim me Shqipërinë, si themi për familjet e mëdha "fisnike". Por, për Gegën, u bë një përjashtim për dhënien e këtij titulli. Ka ngelur enigmë, gjithashtu,  që thuhet që ai ka vrarë veten. Në një shkrim, shkruhet që kështu  është. Kurse, në historinë e kronikën austriake, shkruhet që ka vdekur mbas një sëmundje të rëndë.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

I dashur Kallmeti Karl Gega eshte figure e madhe dhe ai eshte i njohur si ndertuesi i tunelit te famshem malor qe me sa di une eshte tuneli i pare ne bote.Gega eshte nje figure e madhe ne fushen e ndertimtarise por mos e tejkalo kohen sepse hekurudha eshte projektuar e ndertuar qe pa lindur Karl Gega!Linja e pare hekurudhore dhe udhetimi i pare i trenit eshte bere ne linjen Liverpul-Mancester dhe eshte nga fundi i viteve 1700!Mos te bejme konfuzion kaq desha sepse edhe po nuk qe karl gega projektuesi i pare i hekurudhes ai prape mbetet figure e madhe ne ndertimtari!

----------


## bela70

Edhe pse eshte nje postim shum i kahershem kur e lexova reagimin e Andra e jetes nuk munda te ri pa jap nje sqarim pikrisht qe njerezit mos te bin ne konfuzion(siq thot andra e jetes).
Andra Karl Gega esht projektuasi i par ne gjith boten i Hekurudhes MALORE e jo i hekurudhes ne pergjithesi,pasi gjer ne koh te tij nuk ka provuar askush qe nje hekurudh ta e ngjesi maleve,ktu esh dallimi e qe ti me padashje se ki vrejt.

Kete reagim (edhe pse shum von i bere) e bera mu per shkakun qe kur ti lexojn njerezit temat mos te bin ne konfuzitet .

----------


## Hyllien

konfuzitet nuk eshte as shqip, dhe fatkeqsisht as italisht apo anglisht ne ate trajte te habitshme qe e ke shkruajtur.
nesje....

Gjovalin Gjadri eshte nje nga figurat gjithashtu me te famshme qe kemi ne. Ka bere shume perllogaritje persa i perket ndertimeve te urave ne mos gabohem.

Ja nje link per te 
http://en.structurae.de/persons/data...cfm?ID=d002843

GJOVALIN GJADRI ( 1899- 1974)

Inxhinier konstruktor i shquar ne projektimin dhe ndertimin e urave e profesor. Lindi ne Shkoder. Shkollen e mesme dhe te larte i kreu ne Austri ( Vjene). Mori pjese ne zbatimin e punimeve te Ures se Matit nje nder urat e njohura ne literaturen teknike boterore. Me 1929 shkoi ne Moske ku punoi ne Institutin e Projektimit te urave deri me 1932. Metoda e tij origjinale mbi ndertimin e urave ishte ajo e llogaritjes se harkut te cilen e zbatoi ne projektimin e Ures Gomsiqes. Mbas Luftes se II-te Boterore mori pjese ne rindertimin dhe projektimin e disa urave kryesore te vendit tone. E nje rendesie te vecante mbetet monografia "Shkenca e konstruksionit " e shkruar DP Profesor Gjadri ne tri vellime.

----------


## Lunesta

Uuu sa u gezova nga ky lajmi.

----------


## Baptist

Po shyqyr qe me ne fund e kupetove se c'gjendet ne forum eshte lajm, dhe te tera sillen per kenaqesine tende.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Varri i Karl Geges



Nikolaus Wallner beim Grab von Carl Ritter von Ghega am Wiener Zentralfriedhof. Eine DNA-Probe von den sterblichen Überresten würde die Indizien bestätigen, dass Ghega sein Vorfahr ist, so Wallner.
Foto: Johann Werfring

Ndersa ky ne foto, quhet Nikolaus Wallner dhe eshte provuar ne baze te analizes se ADN se eshte pasardhes i tij.

http://www.werfring.org/museumsstuecke/carl-ritter-von-ghega-starb-nicht-kinderlos.html

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ne Venezia eshte nje vile qe mban emrin Villa Allegri von Ghega.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Allegri_von_Ghega

----------


## DYDRINAS

Studimet dhe projektet e tij ruhen ne Biblioteca Marciana, ne Venecia.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biblioteca_Nazionale_Marciana

Nje botim italian per jeten dhe vepren e Karl Geges:

http://www.trenidicarta.it/schede/11/11213_Carlo_Ghega_il_cavaliere_delle_Alpi.html

Monumenti ne kujtim te Karl Geges, ne stacionin e trenit ne Semmering.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ky hotel http://www.panhans.at/hotel-semmering/Article/ID/210/Session/1-7AgWktES-1-IP/Karl_Ritter_von_Ghega_30m%C2%B2.htm ka nje salle konferencash qe mban emrin Karl Gega.



Hekurudha e Semmering eshte shpallur pjese e trashegimise boterore dhe ruhet nga UNESCO.

----------

